# I need a screen printer who will do really small runs



## KingpinNZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I know that has been covered before but i was hoping for some fresh input.

first a little about me.
I started my brand 10 years ago! man do the 90s seem like yesterday only to me?

my brand is called LOTUS

im looking to get my tees printed in the states (im in new zealand) for a couple of reasons.



i wanna sell more online and i figure if the tees are in the states already it will make things easyer
its way way cheaper to get them printer over there than here.
my problem is: i dont have any startup cash and i have a decent sized order (for new zealand any way) for a skate shop in my local city. they only wanted 6 of each tee. i have talked them into 10 of each tee but i cant find anyone who is good to deal with who is willing to do any less than 36.

(I have attached the mockup file if anyone in interested)

its almost worth my while to do 36 of each design to have stock to sell online but as i mentioned before i cant quite make the $s work.

has anyone delt with a great company that is flexable enough to do really small runs like that?

thanks in advance

Brett


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just sent you a PM on my prices for 10 shirts per design.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

Have you looked into DTG printing instead (easier to get small orders done on a budget)


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

are you looking to have it printed in the US and sell it there or have it printed in US and delivered to NZ?

if its the latter, i might be able to help you out. drop me a PM =)


----------



## KingpinNZ (Nov 28, 2007)

fadzuli said:


> are you looking to have it printed in the US and sell it there or have it printed in US and delivered to NZ?
> 
> if its the latter, i might be able to help you out. drop me a PM =)


at this stage looking at getting them shipped to here in nz


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Send me your email and I will send prices. We print for customers all over the US and in Europe and we'd love to break in down under. We can also ship your sales in the US for you.

Stuart
[email protected]


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

